# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Iron Caravan: Hitchhikers may be Dead People OOC

## hand ax ranger

All right then gang, getting this started so that we can get everyone together.

I'll start working on the first post but first lets go ahead and let you guys discuss some stuff like how you'd know each other and what your reason fro joining the Caravan was.

----------


## DigoDragon

Reposting Rita Ragnarok, a Fast1/Strong3 hero for reference. I like the color saddle brown for speech if that's okay. 

Alright, so Rita has often taken jobs as a caravan guard. This makes it easy for her to meet up with anyone else if they do a bit of traveling with caravans.

Or perhaps they cross paths while shopping when the caravan stops to set up shop.

----------


## Frendle

Does anyone have the drive skill? Or are we taking our lives in hand? :)

I think I'm ready to go. I know Doc from The Library.

I'll this color

----------


## hand ax ranger

Lol promising so far.

----------


## LarsWester

Repost in here of Doc Thurgood
I think that Doc is travelling with the caravan on behalf of the Library.  He is excited because he has heard so many stories about the first Iron Caravan and he is perhaps naive about the dangers ahead. 
He has a +2 in Drive.  But could get better in it.   
Hand Axe Ranger I had added equipment to Doc's sheet wanted to see if that's all approved or should I remove anything.
As for posting color I'll go with Red for dialogue _Italics for thoughts or dreams._

----------


## hand ax ranger

Nice, some promising results.




> Does anyone have the drive skill? Or are we taking our lives in hand? :)
> 
> I think I'm ready to go. I know Doc from The Library.
> 
> I'll this color


Cool! Could you copy your sheet over though? XD




> Repost in here of Doc Thurgood
> I think that Doc is travelling with the caravan on behalf of the Library.  He is excited because he has heard so many stories about the first Iron Caravan and he is perhaps naive about the dangers ahead. 
> He has a +2 in Drive.  But could get better in it.   
> Hand Axe Ranger I had added equipment to Doc's sheet wanted to see if that's all approved or should I remove anything.
> As for posting color I'll go with Red for dialogue _Italics for thoughts or dreams._


Pretty sure I ok'd all your gear so you should be fine, if there is a problem I am confident in my ability to work around it.

I'll probably get to work on the first IC post later tonight so keep your eyes out for it.

Edit: I did not happen and I am too tired now, I will try again tomorrow -_-

----------


## Frendle

Reposting Conner Tonland

----------


## DigoDragon

> Does anyone have the drive skill? Or are we taking our lives in hand? :)


I thought I skipped it, but apparently I did put a rank in the skill. Got a +4 overall modifier, but feel free to cling to the seats and scream anyway.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Ok sorry guys I am back.... wow that was a lot of crazy stuff. Almost getting fired, fixing my house, dealing with family drama and also getting sidetracked. 

So then y'all still here? I hope this didn't die in the interim

----------


## DigoDragon

I'm still here. Phew, sounds like you had a whirlwind of a week. Glad you still employed. ^^

----------


## hand ax ranger

> I'm still here. Phew, sounds like you had a whirlwind of a week. Glad you still employed. ^^


Thank you!

Here, after i get some me time, I'll write up the start and we can begin.

If everyone cold go ahead a post their character sheet, speech color and all other noteworthy information that would be appreciated :D

----------


## DigoDragon

> If everyone cold go ahead a post their character sheet, speech color and all other noteworthy information that would be appreciated :D


*looks up*

I think we're ahead of you there. :3

----------


## hand ax ranger

> *looks up*
> 
> I think we're ahead of you there. :3


*Looks up as well*

Oh...wow I am really bad at this. lol

----------


## hand ax ranger

So.... wait who has vehicles? :Small Eek:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Here we are Boys and Girls.

Load up, eyes out and start your engines!

https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...5#post25616055

----------


## DigoDragon

> So.... wait who has vehicles?


I didn't get one. ^^

Probably roll something for being on watch: (1d20)[*10*]
+7 for Spot
+2 for Search

----------


## LarsWester

> So.... wait who has vehicles?


Doc has a moving truck.  I put Rita in the backseat and Doc at shotgun leaving the driver seat for whomever has the drive skill.   Should be room for another in the backseat as well if we get or have a 4th player.

*EDIT*
Wait it was Rita with the Drive skill editing my post.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Alright cool.
I will wait for the others to response to keep it going...

Oh and also since we should probably figure out where to put rolls we'll go with the OOC *shrug*

----------


## Frendle

Looks like I am riding in the backseat.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Wait, so how many players did be have? @[email protected]

----------


## Frendle

three so far?

----------


## DigoDragon

Seems like three, yeah.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh, well best I move the plot forward here soon then lol.

----------


## hand ax ranger

I'll be relying tomorrow, sorry thins going on -_-

----------


## DigoDragon

It's cool. We seem to be having a pretty decent RP moment here playing I Spy and getting acquainted with reach other.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Still haven't caught a chance to properly reply, plus you guys have a good Rp scene going thus far.

----------


## Frendle

Crap, I don't have a solar charger for my electronics. I don't think I saw one on the list of equipment.

----------


## hand ax ranger

There's one for the Caravan itself.

----------


## Frendle

Good, I guess I have something I need to scrounge parts for now. :)

Cause it's always best to be self sufficient.

----------


## hand ax ranger

So it might seem as if i am really behind on this.

that because I am. but not as much as you might think. I did want to give you guys room ton Rp and all that stuff, but here ina  bit I'll get into it.

Life's great ain't it XD

----------


## hand ax ranger

Oh no! This all got away from me :(

----------


## DigoDragon

Well, Rita isn't driving too fast. You have time to catch up!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## hand ax ranger

Ha! nice.

I'll work something up here soon.

----------


## DigoDragon

I assume Thanksgiving is just a busy time. Hope it's at least a decently fun time for everyone.

----------


## hand ax ranger

I was about to say lol. Still is over here...

----------


## DigoDragon

Apparently so, given the quietness. I am still here though.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Well I was waiting to hear back from everyone else but I guess there is no one...

----------


## DigoDragon

There is one! I've been here, hoping to see this game pick up.

----------


## hand ax ranger

Well shoot, I'll have to consider the course of action from here.....

----------


## LarsWester

I apologize my bandwidth for this game evaporated with sick kids and an increased workload.   I regretful have to retire my character.

----------


## DigoDragon

Aww, I know that experience of having sick kids, Lars. Hope they feel better soon!

----------


## hand ax ranger

> I apologize my bandwidth for this game evaporated with sick kids and an increased workload.   I regretful have to retire my character.


ouch, that sucks man. No hard feelings.

----------


## DigoDragon

That does beg the question on what happens next; do we try to resurrect the game or

----------

